# Marimo moss balls and nerite snails?



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

I've had this question for awhile, and I can't seem to find one on here yet but has anyone had marimo moss balls with a nerite snail as well? I bought marimo moss balls to put in Sprinkles tank and was wanting to buy him a tank mate as well. I just wasn't sure if nerite snails would eat my marimo moss ball or not, considering they do eat algae. 
Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I have two marimos and two nerites in my 10. They don't bother. That being said my shrimp and baby trumpets feed on the debris that collects on it.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Marimo is a plant, not a true algae, and the snails will only feed on dead plant matter or true algae. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't know about the moss balls, but my nerite snails keep all the dead leaves cleaned up on my plants... the love the dead leaves on water wisteria, the plants look great with the snails around.


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


----------

